# Treadle machine addiction



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm Katskitten's husband. She's at work so I'm playing on her forum. :kung:

And ... I'm addicted to treadles.

Currently I have 5 functional treadles and three heads without cabinets. That is soon to change when Macybaby stops by with some cabinets. Whoo Hooo!

Then I'll eventually have ..... um who knows, they're breeding in my garage.

My first treadle was one that was in need of a lot of work. It came to me in Phoenix and went bye bye before I really got interested in fixing it up. My bad then.

Then in 99 my late cousin bought me a Singer 66 treadle. I still have it.
Then a Franklin 1911 in a parlor cabinet was rescued from GW in IN.
Then another Singer 66, it had been converted to electric and it's treadle parts were missing. I returned it to it's original configuration. 
Then a battered Singer 9W-7. The machine is OK, the cabinet was badly damaged. I've worked on it but I doubt I'll get this one finished. I don't braze and the irons are broken. The wood was really damaged. 
Then another 9W-7 from my SIL in IN, the top was damaged, I fixed it. Oh, we took the light off, it just didn't look right, and what a nice machine / cabinet it is.
And last but not least a parts cabinet I use for what ever machine is being worked on.

I have a Singer 66-1, the first 9W-7 and a Singer 127 waiting for Macybaby to bring their new homes. 

After that I'll be busy refurbing them as needed.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

They are beautiful! I love the way they look. I remember watching my mom sew on one for hours and hours. I am thinking of getting one myself.
I have never sewn on one myself. Are they difficult to use? As in hand and foot coordination?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Since Joe posted the machines - here are three cabinets.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

You will like this story...bought my treadle in Warsaw, IL for $25...perfect condition. My sister (who lives there) knew this man who was an antique dealer. He took us to an old store front building that had treadles stacked to the ceiling. I told him what I wanted and he picked it out. It was in the 70's. I also have 3 other old Singers, one is hand crank. The one that get used the most I bought at a pawn shop for $50 in 1971!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby,

Yepper, but don't forget the lid and hinges for the one and that icky blue one too, and all the metal bits it needs. 

flowergurl,

When I first tried treadling I could not keep the treadle going the correct direction. No matter what I did at first the darn thing would high center on the pitman arm, stop then spin backwards on me. Let me tell you I eventually got major P.O.'d.
Then one day when I had a streak of stubbornness, I sat there trying to make it work and had an epiphany. I started treadling with my feet and at the same time I kept spinning the hand wheel by hand. It finally clicked in my mind and feet and then I just treadled along with out any troubles. I'm almost at the point that I can start and stop the machine by feel so I don't have to use the hand wheel to start it again.

Joe


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My concern is my hands will try to mimic what my feet are doing. LOL


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Nah, now you're over thinking it. If you can walk and talk at the same time you can treadle.

Joe


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ooooo. You must be so handsome and manly.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ooooo. You must be so handsome and manly.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 4 more treadle cabinets now. Whoo Hooo! Macybaby and DH came by yesterday and dropped them off.
We had a great visit even though we didn't do coffee or food. I wish I had a better house that wasn't so filled with stuff, there was no place to sit and chat. 

One treadle I can use right now, the others all need various amounts of work. Nothing I can't do myself though. 
The first one I'm going to tinker with is the first one in Macybabys post above. I'm going to put my 1913 vintage Singer 66-1 Redeye in it. 
Then 2nd one with the fancy drawers will get my Singer 9W-7.
And the third one might get my 127. 
The fourth treadle she didn't post a pic of will need the top stripped. Previous owners painted it blue and made a planter out of it. Thankfully there's really no damage to the wood. I just have to reassemble it and refinish the wood. This one will eventually get a modern ZZ machine. 

Joe


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Treadles are addictive, as are VSM in general. I have 2 functioning Singer treadles, and a Kayser treadle that hubby is redoing the cabinet on. Lots of fun, and relaxing to sew on.


----------



## td66 (Nov 15, 2014)

I completely agree. Treadle sewing machines are addictive. Up to three now but I absolutely love them and they are a joy to sew with.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Who needs to sign up for the YMCA exercise class, when one can heft treadles around the place for that upper & lower body workout? 
Agreeing you are blessed to be able to bring them back to life, they are beautiful!


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I have treadle envy
My bestie bought a treadle machine and I have it at my house, she doesn't sew but thinks it would be useful if SHTF.
Where is the best place for parts?


----------



## td66 (Nov 15, 2014)

You can buy some parts online


----------



## td66 (Nov 15, 2014)

You can find the belts locally or several places sell them online


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Sewvacusa in Georgia is a great place to order from. They carry belts, and many other machine replacement parts. I use them a lot for my VSM restoration.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

sewclassic is another online source that is used by quite a few vintage enthusiasts. That is the one my husband uses most often when ordering parts.

I know he's ordered from sewvacusa too -


----------

